# 2020-2021 Offseason Transfers and Team Changes



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like UAE are taking their first steps to try to put a stronger team around Pogacar. This choice seems like a good fit for me as long as he can stay strong for that final week. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/majka-joins-uae-team-emirates-as-wing-man-for-pogacar/

There's also a bit of bike swapping going on.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ju...cott-and-team-sunweb-all-swap-bikes-for-2021/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a running list of confirmed transfers as well.

https://www.velon.cc/news/2020/7/31/cycling-transfers-2021-chris-froome-and-other-riders-on-the-move


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> It looks like UAE are taking their first steps to try to put a stronger team around Pogacar. This choice seems like a good fit for me as long as he can stay strong for that final week.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/majka-joins-uae-team-emirates-as-wing-man-for-pogacar/
> 
> ...


Happy for the bike changes. I really couldn't stand looking at the JV yellow against the celeste of Bianchi, always looked odd to me (I know, weirdo observation).


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing to add not fully a transfer but instead a retirement.

Roelandts, currently with Movistar and a good classics rider is retiring at the end of this season. He says a big part of why he's retiring is some injuries over the past couple of years some injuries that he still has effects from and is causing him to be in pain while racing. I hope he'll be able to heal fully and enjoy his retirement.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

What about equipment changes? This thread or a different one?

Jumbo-Visma >>> Cervélo
Mitchelton-Scott >>> Bianchi
Team Sunweb >>> Scott


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> What about equipment changes? This thread or a different one?
> 
> Jumbo-Visma >>> Cervélo
> Mitchelton-Scott >>> Bianchi
> Team Sunweb >>> Scott


This thread is fine in my opinion. I think that is about all we are going to see as far as bikes go. I still think tons of rider movement lies ahead and at least one team NTT is on the verge of a collapse unfortunately.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Circus Wanty-Gobert is pulling their team together and focusing on signing WT climbing talent. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vi...gest-challenge-will-be-the-worldtour-demands/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Ian Stannard retiring due to having RA. I feel for him. My husband has RA and it's not fun. Manageable, but difficult.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A bunch of riders still looking for teams are expected to end up with the revamped Team Qhubeka Assos. Aru and Simon Clarke are among the names being mentioned as well as a handful of NTT holdovers. More top come....

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ntt-team-confirmed-to-race-on-as-qhubeka-assos/

Official team announcement:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zFjQ1af8mg&feature=emb_logo

https://nttprocycling.com/team-qhubeka-assos-a-dream-come-true


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ben King to Rally, per VeloNews.com and probably other outlets.

Edit: Link...
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/ben-king-is-headed-to-rally-cycling-for-2021-heres-why/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> Ben King to Rally, per VeloNews.com and probably other outlets.


Nice, that's kind of things coming full circle for him with a return to the U.S. domestic scene.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar should be close to closing their roster for 2021. They currently have 28 riders under contract for next season and are rumored to be talking with Lopez and Nozolo, plus they haven't re-signed Edu Prades. No idea who Prades agent is and that may be why. It will be interesting to see who else they do end up signing and closing out their roster. As for riders leaving Movistar this year: Roelandts retired, Sepulveda signed with a Pro Conti team and Movistar ended the contract with Betancur a few months ago.

At least for Qubeca it appears there are going to be options for them to sign as there are still a number of riders without contracts.

(Although a few like Roelandts and Sutherland are retiring).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like Aru will get another shot as he is rumored to be heading to Qhubeka as a grand tour leader.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fabio-aru-linked-to-qhubeka-assos-as-new-grand-tour-leader/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nizzolo stays with Qhubeka Assos.

https://www.velonews.com/news/giacomo-nizzolo-retained-by-team-qhubeka-assos-for-2021/

They are also vetting and negotiating with multiple riders still on the market.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/qhubeka-assos-have-100-riders-to-pick-from-says-michaelsen/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Astana also re-sign multiple riders.

https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...-while-miguel-angel-lopez-keeps-options-open/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lopez to Movistar. That's a really nice signing for them. One year deal. Instantly becomes their best grand tour rider and a legitimate threat to win one with the talent they have to put around him if they play their cards right. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/miguel-angel-lopez-signs-for-movistar-for-2021-season/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

EF sign Barta. I really like this one. He seems to fit their style and the kind of riders that thrive there. He's still young too.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ef-pro-cycling-sign-will-barta/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Lopez to Movistar. That's a really nice signing for them. One year deal. Instantly becomes their best grand tour rider and a legitimate threat to win one with the talent they have to put around him if they play their cards right.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/miguel-angel-lopez-signs-for-movistar-for-2021-season/


This is also the same rider who criticized the team and apologized publicly the following day and then privately apologized to Valverde. As long as they have all that sorted out, I agree it could be a good signing. I'll go farther in that if there ware any issues between Valverde and Lopez the team doesn't even talk to Lopez. I think the reason for it being a 1 year contract is to basically see if Lopez does fit in with the team or not. 
Also don't think Lopez is a better GC rider than Mas is.
Also he won't the leader. He'll be at best the 3rd leader behind Mas and Valverde. Valverde is currently in process of turning over the reins of the team to Mas. Now it appears that Lopez doesn't have an issue sharing leadership of a team. Also being the Spanish team their top leader is going to be a Spaniard.
My guess for next year is the Spanish races will be given to the Spaniards. Lopez will likely get his choice of the 1 week non Spanish races he wants. Lopez likely goes to the Giro with leadership of that team. Then Lopez will join Mas and Soler at the Tour. Mas and Soler will join Valverde at the Vuelta.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> This is also the same rider who criticized the team and apologized publicly the following day and then privately apologized to Valverde. As long as they have all that sorted out, I agree it could be a good signing. I'll go farther in that if there ware any issues between Valverde and Lopez the team doesn't even talk to Lopez. I think the reason for it being a 1 year contract is to basically see if Lopez does fit in with the team or not.
> Also don't think Lopez is a better GC rider than Mas is.
> Also he won't the leader. He'll be at best the 3rd leader behind Mas and Valverde. Valverde is currently in process of turning over the reins of the team to Mas. Now it appears that Lopez doesn't have an issue sharing leadership of a team. Also being the Spanish team their top leader is going to be a Spaniard.
> My guess for next year is the Spanish races will be given to the Spaniards. Lopez will likely get his choice of the 1 week non Spanish races he wants. Lopez likely goes to the Giro with leadership of that team. Then Lopez will join Mas and Soler at the Tour. Mas and Soler will join Valverde at the Vuelta.


What in the world lol? I will give you that they are comparable riders, but I think Lopez has proven himself significantly more times. He will absolutely be a GC rider and leader. There's no doubt in my mind that's what they are bringing him there for. There also is no evidence out there that any of this is about Valverde in any way shape or form. I don't buy into your assertions that every Movistar decision or move is ultimately about him, not a bit. 

Straight from the horses mouth so to speak:

“Miguel Ángel López’s signing marks a really important addition to our men’s team. Having him aboard, we’ll not only enjoy the services of an experienced rider of great results, but also the style of racing from someone who always conceives this sport on the attack, trying to catch the rivals by surprise,” said Unzué. “He’s someone who knows well what it takes to step onto the podium of the Grand Tours, and who’s achieved important victories in one-week stage races. His addition to the team further bolsters our potential for the big tours in 2021.”

https://www.velonews.com/news/road/miguel-angel-lopez-moves-to-movistar/

From Cyclingtips:

"At Movistar, López will join a handful of strong climbers hoping to usher in a new era of GC success for the team that saw Richard Carapaz, Nairo Quintana, and Mikel Landa all depart this season, while Alejandro Valverde is in the twilight years of his lengthy career. Movistar will look to López and Enric Mas to lead the way for the team moving forward."

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/11/miguel-angel-lopez-will-join-movistar-in-2021/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> What in the world lol? I will give you that they are comparable riders, but I think Lopez has proven himself significantly more times. He will absolutely be a GC rider and leader. There's no doubt in my mind that's what they are bringing him there for. There also is no evidence out there that any of this is about Valverde in any way shape or form. I don't buy into your assertions that every Movistar decision or move is ultimately about him, not a bit.
> 
> Straight from the horses mouth so to speak:
> 
> ...


You forgot about this entire thing from 2019 Vuelta?

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mo...e-apologies-amid-vuelta-a-espana-controversy/

Valverde has a lot of say in that team and Mas is being handed the keys to the team. Lopez will never get those for multiple reasons including the simple fact he's not a Spaniard. A Spaniard will always be the top leader in that team and currently that is Valverde who has started to hand that over to Mas. It's also fairly well known that Valverde is part of Mr Unzue's inner circle.
Will Lopez be a GC leader, yes, but he'll never be the team leader there.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> You forgot about this entire thing from 2019 Vuelta?
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mo...e-apologies-amid-vuelta-a-espana-controversy/
> 
> ...


https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...l-lopez-loaded-with-promise-and-complexities/

I guess I will just say this and leave it alone. I find it interesting that you are the only one that seems to say these things, especially the comments about Valverde and his importance. That cycling media and journalists that are paid to find scoops and angles to help their sites and publications stand apart somehow keep missing that the whole Movistar setup actually revolves around Valverde, who personally selects and anoints the leader of the next generation seems implausible. I get that he has been a key rider for them and is one of their road captains as he heads toward retirement after a successful career. Some of this just comes off as over the top and bit of big stretch though. Moving on....


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A few interesting team updates:

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/12/arus-new-team-circus-wanty-goberts-new-name-daily-news-digest/


The team formerly known as Circus Wanty Gobert will now be known as Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert Matériaux at the world tour level. They have signed Louis Meintjes and a few other riders to fill out their roster and look set to go. 

Rod Ellingworth unexpectedly abandoned his post (or was asked to) as the leader of Bahrain Merida. This team can't seem to fully get it together despite having a bunch of cash to throw around. Rumors have him returning to Ineos and I can't tell what really happened yet. 

Qhubeka Assos (formerly NTT PC) have been busy and have signed approximately 25 riders including Aru, S. Henao, Simon Clark, etc. These guys are likely the best they could do under the circumstances with timing and they held on to a few of their guys like Nizzolo as well. It's not a roster that inspires exactly, but if Aru, Henao, and a couple of other guys can have bounce back or breakout seasons and Nizzolo can just do what he's been doing, they might actually be better than they were last year. Those are some big ifs though and the team kind of looks like CCC 2.0...

Much to my surprise, Mark Cavendish has signed a deal to return to Quickstep. He had a lot of success there, but I am surprised to see them interested given his recent performances or lack thereof. It sounds like they are planning to "rebuild" him step by step and I am hopeful given that I am one of the weirdos that really enjoys watching him when he's at this best. That being said, I am not sure this is a good use of a roster spot to be honest, but rumor has it he came with financial backing. 

EF have been busy as well and have added Valgren, a young Columbian GC talent, and Will Barta. I hate seeing some of the guys they lost (Woods and Martinez in particular), but they bounced back really well. The team should be as good as usual and they are definitely one of my favorite squads to follow. 

Kwiatkowski signed a multi year deal to return to Ineos as a super domestique which does not make me happy. 

UAE added Majka, Trentin, and some climbing talent to support Pogacar. They are rumored to be pursuing Giro breakout star Almeida too.

Team Sunweb becomes Team DSM and the beat rolls on....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting article on cycling news that it's possible UAE team may have an option to get vaccinated in the UAE while at a January training camp. If it happens it will be the vaccine that is being developed in China. All members of the team will have the option to say yes or no. I could see a rider like Gaviria taking it as he's been unfortunate enough to have gotten Covid twice already.


I'm also surprised that Quickstep signed Cavendish. That's a very odd signing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree. It will be interesting to see how teams navigate the testing and how crowds at races are managed in 2021, if we start the season on time. We'll see how Cav performs as well. It doesn't sound like they have high expectations, they have already indicated that he won't race the the TdF and that he will be expected to work for teammates.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

on another note, the new look of the site is interesting. Still trying to figure it out, but a little change and updating is refreshing.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I suspect the Spanish races in the early season will follow what la Vuelta did which appeared to work fairly well. All of those races are currently planning on racing.

Agree the new look of the site is interesting. It's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> You forgot about this entire thing from 2019 Vuelta?
> 
> Movistar and López issue apologies amid Vuelta a España controversy
> 
> ...


I know you're a Moviestar and Valverde jocker. But must you take every opportunity to slight any rider that is non-Spaniard and bolster everyone who is (I'm exaggerating a tad, but not far off). I know Moviestar wants to stick to a Spanish as a GC, and their odd fantasy that somehow Valverde will do something in a grand tour, but look at the REALITY. Jumbo has improved dramatically. UAE has improved dramatically. Sky will always be in the game. All those teams have one thing in common, they go after talents, regardless of nationality. Moviestar likes to stick with the mediocre Spaniards. What has MV done in the LAST DECADE in the grand tour scenes? They have been great at being a 2nd tier team.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hirschi and DSM unexpectedly terminate his contract with one year remaining. There's no word yet on where he is heading. Ineos have been involved with this kind of thing in the past though (just ask Trek Segafredo). Whoever gets this guy right now, scores big in my opinion. He is one of the best young talents out there. 









Tour de France stage winner Marc Hirschi leaves Team DSM


Sudden departure for Swiss rider after team terminates his contract




www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Hirschi and DSM unexpectedly terminate his contract with one year remaining. There's no word yet on where he is heading. Ineos have been involved with this kind of thing in the past though (just ask Trek Segafredo). Whoever gets this guy right now, scores big in my opinion. He is one of the best young talents out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hirschi is being linked with UAE Team Emirates. 









Marc Hirschi linked to UAE Team Emirates after Team DSM contract terminated


Swiss rider to reportedly race alongside Tour de France winner Tadej Pogačar




www.cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Hirschi is being linked with UAE Team Emirates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This move has been confirmed finally. Their team is pretty solid now. Lots to like. 









Marc Hirschi signs for UAE-Team Emirates


Swiss star signs with team of Tadej Pogaçar on three-year deal.




www.velonews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The entire thing with Hirschi was strange due to the timing of it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> The entire thing with Hirschi was strange due to the timing of it.


He reportedly got fed up with the strict culture at Sunweb/DSM. I guess Cancellara (his agent) forced a release as a result.









Homework, punishments and limited massages: Did the strict rules at Team DSM contribute to Hirschi's departure?


Claims of a strict regime at Team DSM are said to have contributed to a number of star riders moving on to pastures new




www.cyclingweekly.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> He reportedly got fed up with the strict culture at Sunweb/DSM. I guess Cancellara (his agent) forced a release as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strict culture thing seems to have been the reason for a lot of riders leaving there. There have been reports about that for awhile. I'm surprised it would be anymore strict than Sky/Ineos. However, from what I've gathered is most teams are somewhere between the full on strict culture that Sunweb (and it seems Ineos) have and the complete opposite controlled chaos of Movistar.


----------

